# Waxstock 2013 Pics



## MEH4N

Some pics me or waj took and in no particular order - sorry.




































the real porn




























this was my favourite car




Daves house that day lol


----------



## 3dom

Great range of cars captured there :thumb: Nice to see so many of the '57 Bel-Air (including the 'look but don't touch') as I look after that one


----------



## AGRE

Awesome photos :thumb:


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Great pic's mate :thumb:


----------



## putzie

thank you , is a lovely piccy of my crossblade


----------



## ted11

Nice to see pictures of the Jag, thanks mate.


----------



## TonyH38

Great phot's thankyou


----------



## Gleam

Great pics, first pic of my Caddy I have seen


----------



## J77ONO

There really was some lovely motors at waxstock :thumb:


----------



## CEE DOG

Thank you for sharing!!! An event I would love to have attended!


----------



## sprocketser

Thanx for sharing , lovely place . Couldn t be there so I really like your useful thread mate !


----------



## Ns1980

Thanks for sharing your pics - I'm even featured in one (and no, I'm not wearing stockings and holding a Brinkman!!)


----------



## Dez58pop

*Re wax stock*

Love the 57 chevy ,chip foose built it in the states


----------



## khurum6392

nice pictures mate


----------



## Revans

That grey escort is pure perfection!


----------



## Vinniepilon

Wow:doublesho very nice pictures


----------



## chadlcfc

The lupo is different class!


----------

